# Sudocrem



## ruff

Hi i posted the other day about ruff having a seasonal allergy. He had an injection and is slightly better not itching, biting and licking qiute as much, but he looks so sore underneath i was wondering if it is ok to use sudocrem on him but i am worried he will lick it of and am concerned if it will do him any harm.x


----------



## suewhite

I use sudocrem as mops has sore spots been using it for ages with no ill affects and seem to sooth it for her:smile5:


----------



## Shazach

I don't use it myself, but know others that swear by it.

Personally I use tea tree cream (available from chemists) which has a nasty taste and stops the dog licking it off.


----------



## gorgeous

You could eat a whole pot of sudocrem and it wont do any damage! (might make you sick but that is it)...absolutely fab stuff!

However vaseline is a good one for sore spots and acts as a barrier against moisture.


----------



## springerpete

I've used sudocrem on my dogs for scapes etc. Never had a problem,


----------



## ruff

Thanks everyone just put him some on and he's scragging about all over floor now. fingers crossed it helps him xx


----------



## ballybee

I don't know how big Ruff is but Tummel has to wear my OH's boxers when he has sudocreme on his belly(tail through the slit...he doesn't mind it at all  ) to stop him licking it off, he gets heat spots or rashes occasionally


----------



## harrys_mum

sudocrem is brilliant. when harry came home after his op, he has a very sore patch and thenurse said use sudocrem, it worked straight away, and i always use it if he has sore spots.
michelle x


----------



## 8tansox

I use it for rashes on dogs too. I am also addicted to the smell of it, I love it, so any hint of a rash or soreness, out it comes - again!


----------



## ruff

Sudocrem hasn't worked my poor little boy he's not happy.

Rang vet medic who has advised Allermyl shampoo and otodex cream - just bathed him (he wasn't very happy about leaving it on for 5 mins - baaaahd like a sheep all the time) just going to put cream on vet said should work immediately so fingers crossed xx


----------



## Quinzell

You should discuss it with your vet first, but if your dog suffers with allergies, you can give him piriton. Do you know what he's allergic to?


----------



## oliversmum

Does any one think this will help my Goldie who has Lick Granola?


----------



## ruff

LouiseH said:


> You should discuss it with your vet first, but if your dog suffers with allergies, you can give him piriton. Do you know what he's allergic to?


When ruff had his dexafort injection the vet told me to carry on with the piriton - i had only been giving him 1/2 but he told me to up it to 1 tablet 2x daily. He's still having them. Also he told me to buy shops own brand as alot cheaper!! not like a vet to save you money!!

No we don't know what he's allergic to he just put it down to "seasonal allergy" as he had the same thing 2 previous years August/September time.

We've just been on a lovely long walk (he's only been on short ones for the last few days due to him being so uncomfortable and keeping sitting down and just looking at his poorly's!) but must have been about a mile tonight and he's just like his old self - it's so lovely to see him feeling happier xx:smile5:


----------



## ruff

oliversmum said:


> Does any one think this will help my Goldie who has Lick Granola?


I don't know but im amazed how quickly he seems to feel alot better - maybe its the analgesics in the cream. xx maybe worth a try the cream only cost £2.95 from Manor pharmacy xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Hopefully you have solved the problem, but if not the following have had very good results in dogs with itchy or sore skin

Aromesse Natural Animal Healthcare Products for Dogs, Cats and Horses Dermacton range comes in shampoo bar, spray or cream

Camrosa - Home Camrosa ointment also good


----------



## ruff

Sled dog hotel said:


> Hopefully you have solved the problem, but if not the following have had very good results in dogs with itchy or sore skin
> 
> Aromesse Natural Animal Healthcare Products for Dogs, Cats and Horses Dermacton range comes in shampoo bar, spray or cream
> 
> Camrosa - Home Camrosa ointment also good


Fingers crossed - but i'll certainly try that if not does look really good 
thank you x


----------



## Charlene Attard

I'm hoping this will help my Ivy. I believe she's having a reaction to algae that has grown over the soil in my backyard she's on antibiotics again for it but now I know what it is we can do something about it. In the mean time I'm going to try this creme to relieve it because her licking and biting is what's making her paw worse. All other 3 paws are unaffected.


----------



## Misshd

Post this on a new thread hun. You will get more responses. This threadoes is from 2011


----------



## StormyThai

@Charlene Attard welcome to the forum 
This thread is a few years old so it would be best for to start a new thread as you will get more responses 
:Locktopic


----------

